# Help! Sick fish



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have an orange platy who was fine for the past 3 months. Now he is just sitting on the bottom of the tank and his mouth area is white. It looks like he could be on the way out. I have isolated him and put some salt in his water. Is there anything else I can do? Should I treat my tank somehow? THanks!

Lisa


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

What are your water parameters? Is their any flashing? Can you get any pictures? 

It could be a fungal infection. I would add Melafix and Primafix, the salt should help as well. Keep the tank nice and clean, doing some water changes. Platys are very susceptible to fungal infections. You could also add a stronger fungal medication like Fungus Cure, MarOxy, Nox Ich ect. I do find Jungle medications work extremely well for me. 

Here is a link for the Jungle Meds
http://www.junglelabs.com/pages/product.browse.asp?cat=Aquarium&subcat=all

It's great you isolated him.


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

I agree very much with all good luck.


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*It was good to isolate the fish, that's about as much as I know. Good luck!*


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What else is in with the platies? Platies are very bacterial disease prone, internal and external, and even though they are a beginers fish, their tank needs to be kept free from infection at all times, otherwise, a massacre is the usual outcome. You could compare them with some of the cheaper marine species e.g. damsels. Livebearers are really a specialist fish despite their popularity, and aren't really a basic community fish. If you want community fish, things like small barbs, danios and hardy tetras e.g. glowlights and widows are the way to go.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> What else is in with the platies? Platies are very bacterial disease prone, internal and external, and even though they are a beginers fish, their tank needs to be kept free from infection at all times, otherwise, a massacre is the usual outcome. You could compare them with some of the cheaper marine species e.g. damsels. Livebearers are really a specialist fish despite their popularity, and aren't really a basic community fish. If you want community fish, things like small barbs, danios and hardy tetras e.g. glowlights and widows are the way to go.


I totally agree. When you buy platies you can almost guarantee you will get a bacterial/fungal infected fish. Mine had fungus when I bought them. I quarantined them until they got better.


----------

